# How am I doing? And questions about tadpole food and pellets.



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Here is how I am keeping my T. pictum tadpoles... I have 6 tadpoles from 2 clutches with 2 eggs waiting to hatch
they are in 1 1/2 gallons of dechlorinated tap water with oak leaves and a 50/50 mix of spirulina and Chlorella algae powder sludge. I normally have them siting in the dark with only the light from adjacent tanks hitting them.









So... I've been reading around about tadpole food and it seems consensus is that a diet of algae powders cause the tadpoles to take longer to morph out... is this true? Should I supplement with tadpole pellets? if so what brand should I use?
Here is the guide I have been following > https://reptilesmagazine.com/breeding-the-cinnamon-frog/
Thanks.


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

I would use tadpole pellets. Try Josh's frogs or other dart frog vendors. They usually have tadpole pellets.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

I was hoping for a particular brand what do you use for your tads? How much do you feed and can they foul the water?


----------



## PersephonesChild (11 mo ago)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> I was hoping for a particular brand what do you use for your tads? How much do you feed and can they foul the water?


Josh's Frogs is a brand of food for tadpoles. I use it, and it hasn't clouded my water up. Directions are 1-3 pellets per tadpole, every 1-3 days; basically you feed again as soon as the food is all eaten, but don't feed more than can be consumed in a couple days.

On advice from people here, I also feed sinking tropical fish food as a supplement to the tadpole food (ratio I'm using is about 2/3 tadpole bites, 1/3 fish food). A lot of people also recommended Repashy Soilent Green as a specific product to try.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I just use a high quality 2mm, high protein fish pellet. I'm not sure whether T. pictum need an algae based diet though....I'd suggest they need more protein for growth, especially as back legs start to emerge. I suggest only based on my experience with dart frogs and FBT's.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Did some reading about Repashy Soilent Green, sounds pretty good! I guess I will try that see how they like it. I also have some Hikari pellets I could try. I'm just worried pure spirulina and Chlorella powder might not give them the nutrition they need. But Soilent Green sounds like algae powder with added minerals so that's great!


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

I now have







two tads with back legs.
< Here's one


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

First one out of the water!!! Taking photos though plastic is HARD


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

I Now have 3 out of the water, I was worried I would have to start them on melanogaster but they are large enough to eat hydei fresh out of the water.


----------

